# Alan Belcher Webinar series



## xxpillowxxjp

Been watching these lately.

It has made me a HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE fan. Vary rarely do we see fighters of alan belchers status posting FREE videos. Not to mention the quality of these videos. He goes into great depth and really lets some secrets out.

I have learned more from these videos than ANY video on youtube, ANY gracie breakdown, ...you get the point.

They are great. If you train mma these will surely add dimensions to your game that you didnt have before and even if you dont it will give you some insight on how technical things really are.

http://prommatraining.com/

They are all posted there and you can find more if you follow him on twitter.


----------



## Life B Ez

These are great. I haven't used any of it at this point but it's interesting to get insight on mma specific grappling from someone at a high level which is very rarely done well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Life B Ez said:


> These are great. I haven't used any of it at this point but it's interesting to get insight on mma specific grappling from someone at a high level which is very rarely done well.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was hoping you would see this. Knew you would appreciate it. His 911 triangle defense is INSANE. I have caught the double leg lock many times since seeing these. It's great for me because I am 6'3 and pretty flexible. Much harder for people with shorter limbs though. He also uses the double leg lock after countering an arm bar and stacking - which i caught on a purple belt tonight.


----------



## Life B Ez

I would probably use more of his stuff if I could ever get his damn videos to work.


----------

